# Sticky  Safe Tree Project: Need YOUR Help!



## MeanneyFids

Hello everyone!

I was wanting to make this a sticky here, but I need the members' help with this one! This thread is to submit the photos needed and once we have enough photos we will make a new sticky using the photos.

Many members lately have been wanting to identify trees for safe perches, so I had the idea to make a photo thread showing safe trees and tips on identifying them, but I cannot get every tree. I would like your help to get photos of bird safe trees and help put together this sticky for the members here to use.


What do we need?

-Clear photos of the following:
--Leaves (Close-up of single leaf)
--Bark
--Full tree, different seasons would be ideal
--Any other key features

-General location you took the photo of (example: state/province, country--Southwestern Ontario, Canada as an example).

-A brief write up of key distinguishing features (what shape are the leaves, colour and pattern of the bark, description of tree... what helps you identify this tree?)


All photos submitted will have a Photo Courtesy of: (Your name/username here)



Thanks guys! Even after we get enough photos to make a start of the sticky, we will still accept photos, but you must enter them HERE in this thread! Please clear photos only! 

Let's work together to put this thread together for each other! It might take awhile, but we can do it! Soon up here in the Northern Hemisphere leaves will be coming back to the trees, so I should see lots of photos of leaves


----------



## MeanneyFids

I have some to add:


AREA: Southwestern Ontario, Canada

Sycamore:





Distinguishing Features: Bark is smooth, hard and patterned like camouflage! Leaves look like maple leaves! Has round ball like pods that fall apart easily if thrown.

Cottonwood:





Distinguishing Features: Leaves are spade shaped and glossy! Twigs are kind of knobbly and spindly for the tree's size. Bark is often thick and chunky, light grey-brown colour. Twigs often have spine like buds.


Birch:








Distinguishing Features: Bark is white with black marks. Leaves are small and spade shaped. Bark often peels on larger paper birch trees.

Willow:

Goat Willow


Weeping Willow







Distinguishing Features: Weeping willow has vine like branches that trail down like curtains, often grows near water. Curly willow has curly curvy branches and twigs. Goat willow has furry little silver buds, very soft to the touch--like velvet.



Silver Maple:














Distinguishing Features: Leaves two-toned (bottom of leaf is pale, often turns up in storms and winds, giving the tree its name). Leaves are skinny lobed with 5 main points. Turn red and yellow in fall. Trees are often tall and sturdy. Buds are red in spring. Bark is light grey-brown with flat slats of bark.


----------



## faneendra27

i now only see this thread,i'l definetely help you meanneyfids.i will soon post some of the picture of the trees available in my area(india)...
i hope it will def help some of our friends.


----------



## cknauf

I'm planning to contribute to it as well, just waiting for the trees to leaf out. Spring came late to Minnesota. Just had another snowfall last night


----------



## Tarra

This a great idea to help know what woods are safe to build toys/stands/playsets/ect i'll help in any way i can


----------



## RowdyTiel

I'll try to get some pics of ours as well.  Maple IS safe, right? xD


----------



## MeanneyFids

all maple but RED MAPLE are safe, so know your maples 


i will have more trees next week, after i come back from vacation i will have more time to post the new photos i have 


even if the trees are already listed here, more photos are always welcome  the more variety the better. 

and trees from around the world is perfect.

please, submit them as photobucket links, not attachments though. this thread is just a submission thread, the final product will be a sticky of its own with just the tree photos


----------



## ollieandme

do you want eucalypts? or are they just common knowledge?


----------



## MeanneyFids

YES!  some people don't know what it looks like, and having photos of it would help people identify it. any bird safe tree, even if its common knowledge would be awesome!!


----------



## TexTiel

Here are some trees on my property that are safe and found through out North America.

American Elm. A "messy" tree once very popular along most of main streets in the US. Dutch elm disease almost killed them all about a century a go. The bark is grayish brown and the leaves are large, oval shapes with serrated edges. In good conditions they produce seed pods which wild birds really enjoy.




























The is a non-bearing Mulberry. You can also use fruit bearing Mulberry trees. These trees tend to have a very large, stout trunk with sizable branches. The leaves are oval. 




























There are more trees around here I just need to get some pics. My battery on the camera died.


----------



## MeanneyFids

perfect, textiel! just a perfect example of what we need! once i get a computer back, i will have more to post!


----------



## debm109

*Desert Trees*

I live in Tucson, Arizona. I'm not sure of our trees here in the desert that are safe for birds. I have heard the Mesquite is alright. I'll get a picture and post asap. I'll look up what other desert trees are fine and see if I can get pics and post as many desert trees as possible.


----------



## clawnz

MeanneyFids said:


> YES!  some people don't know what it looks like, and having photos of it would help people identify it. any bird safe tree, even if its common knowledge would be awesome!!



I will help out with some of the ones I use.
I do not think you want 250 + pics of just the eucalyptus family of trees? Just a general photo shoot should do you. Or maybe just some of the more common ones.
As far as I know all Eucalyptus are safe.
I will do some digging around and see what photos I have already.
And all these will be safe trees. Regardless of what One person has claimed on this forum.

By the way this is a great idea.


----------



## clawnz

Bottle Brush Tree









Bottle Brush on the gym for the fids to chew.









Paper Bark Gum. This my Favorite, it has this super soft bark and very hard wood.
Paper Bark Gum Tree.









Paper Bark GumTree.









Paper Bark tree trunks









A section of a larger limb









Flower.









Pic showing a end cut, and just how parchment like the bark is.









Banksia
Tree.









Banksia Cones.









Banksia Flower.









Banksia Flowers and foliage.









Manuka.
Mature Tree.









Wood collected from smaller trees. You can see why this wood is so sought after, as it has very varying thickness. Which gives the feet a good work out. 









Kanuka.
There is not a lot of difference to the Manuka, except full grown they are much taller. Wood is about the same as Manuka.

Agonis.



























Tortured Willow tree. (Also known as Twisted Willow)









Tortured Willow foliage









Copper Sheen. 









Sorry this is going to take some time as I have to find the trees around town and get pics sorted out.
So I will keep editing, as I get these.


----------



## taron11

*tree project*

I think a description and pics of unsafe trees would be very helpful!


----------



## crafti142

This is incredibly helpful, I am new to keeping cockatiel's and live in New Zealand. I am wondering if wattle trees are OK? does anyone know? Also can a put eucalyptus branches including leaves in my cage for my bird to have some fun?


----------



## ollieandme

Eucalypt is great for them  i'm not sure about wattle though.


----------



## Amz

What about Magnolia, Pine, or Holly?

I only have one of each of those, and then a Red Maple 

[edit] I've looked it up, and I've found a few sites that say Holly is toxic, and Magnolia and Pine are safe. I'll try to get some photos in soon


----------



## Vickitiel

*Amz*, I'm pretty sure only the wood of pine is safe; the bark and foliage are toxic.


----------



## Amz

I decided not to use it anyhow, because there are specific types of pine that are toxic from what I can understand, and we don't know what type of pine we have.

I'm just going with the magnolia. Thank you for warning me though!


----------



## crafti142

crafti142 said:


> This is incredibly helpful, I am new to keeping cockatiel's and live in New Zealand. I am wondering if wattle trees are OK? does anyone know? Also can a put eucalyptus branches including leaves in my cage for my bird to have some fun?


Thanks. I have made my perches out of Rowan wood, I believe the tree is called a mountain ash in the US. I also believe that the berries are safe to feed to tiels, is this correct?


----------



## Marina

Great thread, wonderful idea!

I'd love help with some of our Southern European trees: does anyone know whether Celtis Australis http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celtis_australis and Ostrya Carpinifolia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostrya_carpinifolia are safe or not?

Also, I've found the Fig tree (the common fig, not the Ficus) listed as safe by some sources and as dangerous by others, which opinion should I trust?

Thank you!


----------



## crow

Rowan berries are safe. I've seen some tiels eat them, but my tiel couldn't care less about them.

What about apple trees?


----------



## Abirkin

crafti142 said:


> This is incredibly helpful, I am new to keeping 's and live in New Zealand. I am wondering if wattle trees are OK? does anyone know? Also can a put eucalyptus branches including leaves in my cage for my bird to have some fun?


mine love the eucalyptus, all my perches are eucalyptus and they love to eat the leaves and the seeds they cant have enough, they love that better then the millet


----------



## mybabyisatiel

hibiscus trees are safe my cockatiel loves eating the bark XD


----------



## rentalcarsuae3

Hello Friends



Your tips are remarkable. I regularly read your blog and its very helpful.









https://RentalCarsUAE.com
Rent a car in Dubai


----------



## Lightning

MeanneyFids said:


> YES!  some people don't know what it looks like, and having photos of it would help people identify it. any bird safe tree, even if its common knowledge would be awesome!!


I would really love to help, but unfortunately my area is in a lockdown (coronavirus reasons). Can I submit in a month or two?


----------

